# Stock Market in Uncertain times



## JackSun (Jan 5, 2012)

I have recently started to fund a Roth IRA account and started putting my contributions in it so that I can retire without having to eat alpo when I'm 70. Although this gave me a piece of mind, I have seen the $ drop during the last year due to the economy that has been crappy. I'm thinking of actually stopping my contributions for awhile until it gets better. What is everyone else doing?


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm young and have only had one job (for 8 months before laid off) that offered any benefits like that. I have it in an IRA right now (only like 1k so nothing to crazy). I am making steady income now without 401k, so each month I have been going to a coin store and buying silver "junk" coins (coins that are in non-collector shape) any pre-64 dimes and quarters and half dollars, are 90% silver. This is my current contributions into my retirement, or if the dollar collapses completely then I will still have the silver content. 

Not only is it a decent investment, it's fun to see the old coins that my grandparents used to use!

However, if you are getting an employer to match what you contribute, it would be pointless to not contribute the full amount as your employer is giving you a premium. While you might take a hit, if you are getting 6% matched from the employer, the stock or IRA would have to take a greater than 6% hit for it to be worth while in investing in something tangible.

Once again, these are just my thoughts and they might be idiotic but each persons' situation will dictate what they should do.

I would keep investing in the IRA if you are getting an employer to match.


----------



## JackSun (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks. I've been reading up on this and although i'm losing money, the more money I have in there the more "compound interest" gains. so in the long run I come out ahead.


----------



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

Basically the stock market, S.S.,401k, IRA’s bank savings all have the same weakness a dollar that has lost 95% of its value since 1914. The stock market is going up but so is Gas and grocery. Basically the idea is prices are the same but the dollar is getting weaker so it takes more dollars to buy the same item. A silver quarter could but a gallon of gas 40 years ago today the silver value can but same amount of gas if not more, but in terms of dollars the value has changed. the price of Corn to Gas, Milk to egg is the same the only thing that changed is a weaker dollar. Even if you put it in a saving account an gain interest the actual inflation rate is somewhere around 9%, so you still lose with the banks low interest around 1% tops you lose 8% a year in dollars. don’t go by the government rate they exclude food and energy and the items they measure change (they probly look for lowest growth to include in the mix).I would Invest in Euro Pacific Capitol a brokerage firm that is only about making money as the dollar weakens, if you have the money to do so. If not you can hedge with silver Not GOLD because only 10% of the market is physical silver, we use it and never recycle it so it is now more rare than gold, because of fiat currency


----------

